# 1 SHOT, 19 DEAD SNAKES!



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

I got these pictures from an email..... One word, DANG*!!!!!*


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

*Snakes*

Blood and guts don't bother me one bit. But Snakes and spiders do. This pic makes me want to vomit. IMHO the only good snake is a dead snake!


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Repost.. but still cool

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=176690


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Do you even read the board or do you just post??
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=176690


----------



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

Rockfish said:


> Repost.. but still cool
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=176690


OOPS!!! MY BAD....


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Maybe a repost...but it is the first time I have seen it...thanks.


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Looks like they might be still moving


----------



## nicefish (Jun 30, 2008)

Fried snake skins and snake rolls... http://bizarre-blog.travelchannel.com/2007/08/


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

hoopty doopty do if it is a repost - I didn't see it before. Thanks Jaimie. The pictures are 2Cool.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i don't think those photos are 2cool. i think they're disgusting.


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

I smell tree huggers?.....a little older and you could of had a pair of boots!!!!!


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Bobby said:


> Do you even read the board or do you just post??
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=176690


OK, from now on everyone please check every thread before you post any pictures that have already been posted.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

SHOALWATER TV said:


> I smell tree huggers?.....a little older and you could of had a pair of boots!!!!!


you can take your tree hugger comment and you know what you can do with it.


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> you can take your tree hugger comment and you know what you can do with it.


You can take your treehuggers and move to Kalifornia!


----------



## Saddle Mountain Hillbilly (Jul 16, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> you can take your tree hugger comment and you know what you can do with it.


And THAT is a Big 10-4!

What you will find is that most on these boards are "conservationist."

That is code for those who use our resources wisely. That pic was hardly of any resource used wisely.

Welcome to the He-Man Club.

Here's Your Sign.


----------



## Saddle Mountain Hillbilly (Jul 16, 2006)

iflyabeech said:


> You can take your treehuggers and move to Kalifornia!


Or you can take your "sign" and float to Dallas. Lots of other losers up there too, I hear.

Here's an avatar just fer yew.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

iflyabeech said:


> You can take your treehuggers and move to Kalifornia!


i don't know any tree huggers. i do know a lot of people who are vehemently opposed to the wanton and wreckless destruction of our wildlife and natural resources.

if you aren't intelligent enough to understand the rational behind that sentiment, i feel sorry for you.


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

Saddle Mountain Hillbilly said:
 

> Or you can take your "sign" and float to Dallas. Lots of other losers up there too, I hear.
> 
> Here's an avatar just fer yew.


Yeah, cuz that makes sense...

treehuggers never do make any sense, so I guess its par for the course!


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> i don't know any tree huggers. i do know a lot of people who are vehemently opposed to the wanton and wreckless destruction of our wildlife and natural resources.
> 
> if you aren't intelligent enough to understand the rational behind that sentiment, i feel sorry for you.


ha, an arrogant, elitist treehugger! Who would have thought!

Killing a snake is wanton and wreckless? What? You obviously have never been bitten by one!!!!!! Good riddance!


----------



## Saddle Mountain Hillbilly (Jul 16, 2006)

iflyabeech said:


> Good riddance!


Later!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

iflyabeech said:


> ha, an arrogant, elitist treehugger! Who would have thought!
> 
> Killing a snake is wanton and wreckless? What? You obviously have never been bitten by one!!!!!! Good riddance!


wow, i guess you told me, huh?


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> wow, i guess you told me, huh?


pretty much, yeah


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

lol,,,,aint that something!Good post Jamie, I've not seen this before. Dont worry about the tree huggers, there always looking for a debate that they know they cant win!


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

Wonder what the TP&WL fine would be for killing that many Dimond back rattle snakes? I thought they are protected.
I'll also wonder if some people think gutting fish is nasty?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Luco said:


> wonder what the TP&WL fine would be for killing that many Dimond back rattle snakes? I thought they are protected


I don't think they would say anything..... They're not protected as far as I know, and shouldn't be... Sorry Bruce.. But accusasions on why the snake was killed should not be made without knowing the full story...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

What is it with some of yall new guys? You come in here all new and fresh with 20, 30 200, 400 posts and you feel like it's your job to start trouble with well established and respected people thats been here for years?

Have some decency and respect for your fellow 2Coolers! If you dissagree with them, be diplomatic with them and please, try and come up with something more original and mature than "I know you are, but what am I"?

Thank you and have a nice day! 















******* Snake Killers! :slimer:


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Keep it coming the popcorn is popping.A dead snake is a good snake, just my 2 cents.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> .. Sorry Bruce.. But accusasions on why the snake was killed should not be made without knowing the full story...


unless the snake has bitten someone and is needed for identification purposes to emergency room personel, i don't know of any reason to kill snakes ... unless, of course, you're skeered of 'em, which most of the guys in here seem to be. 

luco: nothing wrong or nasty at all about killing, gutting, and cleaning things you kill that you intend to consume. i do it all the time. however, i don't take pictures of the process and post 'em on the internet.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Gutting fish is nasty. 

Elaine



Luco said:


> Wonder what the TP&WL fine would be for killing that many Dimond back rattle snakes? I thought they are protected.
> I'll also wonder if some people think gutting fish is nasty?


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> unless the snake has bitten someone and is needed for identification purposes to emergency room personel, i don't know of any reason to kill snakes ... unless, of course, you're skeered of 'em, which most of the guys in here seem to be.


I'm a man and they do frighten me. And I will kill every **** one I can. Period. I have been bitten by one, and its not good. I can take care of rodents using other means! The only good snake is a dead snake. If you don't like that, go catch all you can and take them with you to Kalifornia!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I would never kill a snake. That's what I have a husband for. 



mastercylinder said:


> i don't know of any reason to kill snakes ...


Elaine


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Why would ya wanna kill a snake that can't hurt you? That's like killin' a housecat cuz you got bit by a tiger once.



iflyabeech said:


> I'm a man and they do frighten me. And I will kill every **** one I can. Period. I have been bitten by one, and its not good. I can take care of rodents using other means! The only good snake is a dead snake. If you don't like that, go catch all you can and take them with you to Kalifornia!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

iflyabeech said:


> I'm a man and they do frighten me. And I will kill every **** one I can. Period. I have been bitten by one, and its not good. I can take care of rodents using other means! The only good snake is a dead snake. If you don't like that, go catch all you can and take them with you to Kalifornia!


You've only been bitten once and your skeered of snakes? Maybe _you_ should move to California!


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Oh my....What would we talk about on the board if it were not for a good snake thread every couple of weeks....lol


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

Gary said:


> You've only been bitten once and your skeered of snakes? Maybe _you_ should move to California!


Umm...ok...how many times have you been bit by a rattlesnake? is there a contest?

and the answer to your question is: yes, I am scared of snakes. Duh, I already said that. Just like anyone else with a lick of sense!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Illegal immigrants and religion.



frank n texas said:


> Oh my....What would we talk about on the board if it were not for a good snake thread every couple of weeks....lol


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Why would ya wanna kill a snake that can't hurt you? That's like killin' a housecat cuz you got bit by a tiger once.


I mean poisonous snakes...Sorry to confuse you!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Now THAT makes more sense. My step-daughter was garter snake chasin' (and catchin') the last time she was down here. Thought I might have to have her come give ya some snake lessons. Of course, she's only 8 so you'll have to wait until a school break.



iflyabeech said:


> I mean poisonous snakes...Sorry to confuse you!


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Now THAT makes more sense. My step-daughter was garter snake chasin' (and catchin') the last time she was down here. Thought I might have to have her come give ya some snake lessons. Of course, she's only 8 so you'll have to wait until a school break.


Ha, any snake that falls out of a tree and lands on me, regardless of whether or not it is poisonous, is not going to last long either. !troll!

Every once in a while I find a tiny Texas blind snake around my house and let him go in the garden. http://insects.tamu.edu/extension/bulletins/uc/uc-007.html


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't cotton much to snakes myself, but I doubt I'd have the wherewithal to kill anything in that situation. If a snake fell out of a tree and landed on me the heart attack would probably kill me before the snake would. If I did survive the initial shock, I'd be headed whatever was the opposite way of the way I flung the reptile.



iflyabeech said:


> Ha, any snake that falls out of a tree and lands on me, regardless of whether or not it is poisonous, is not going to last long either. !troll!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

What was it Legate used to say about stingrays? "Kill em Kill em all"


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

ha, yeah, well, one of those got me on the achilles as well . . . . . .. . . .


----------



## YellsAtDog (May 23, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> i don't think those photos are 2cool. i think they're disgusting.


I agree with mastercylinder. :spineyes:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

iflyabeech said:


> Umm...ok...how many times have you been bit by a rattlesnake? is there a contest?
> 
> and the answer to your question is: yes, I am scared of snakes. Duh, I already said that. Just like anyone else with a lick of sense!


You missed post #26 huh! And just a guess, you sorta "skipped" reading the forum rules when you signed up. And Please tell everyone what you called me! Just for the record.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

iflyabeech said:


> I'm a man and they do frighten me.


_nothing in life is to be feared, it is only to be understood. now is the time to understand more so that we may fear less. -- _marie curie

please don't take this wrong, iflyabeech, but if you would educate yourself about snakes, you wouldn't fear them. and, that goes for everyone in here who fears snakes. you're afraid of them because you know very little about them.



YellsAtDog said:


> I agree with mastercylinder. :spineyes:


i about fell out of my chair when i read that, yellsatdog. thank you.:smile:


----------



## YellsAtDog (May 23, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> i don't know any tree huggers. i do know a lot of people who are vehemently opposed to the wanton and wreckless destruction of our wildlife and natural resources.
> 
> if you aren't intelligent enough to understand the rational behind that sentiment, i feel sorry for you.


To a point, I agree with mastercylinder again. What's happening to me? :spineyes:



iflyabeech said:


> ha, an arrogant, elitist treehugger! Who would have thought!
> 
> Killing a snake is wanton and wreckless? What? You obviously have never been bitten by one!!!!!! Good riddance!


But I think we should be able to disagree without ad hominem attacks. Isn't that a rattlesnake? They're dangerous, and I don't see killing a dangerous reptile that can kill you as "wanton and reckless destruction of our wildlife". I also don't see a desire to protect wildlife as elitist.



**** chaser said:


> My brothers and i shot hundreds of those things as kids... We would send the youngest in under brush piles with a stick to pull them out and we would pop em with the pellet gun!!! He still has a problem with that.
> 
> LOL
> 
> We had this grand scheme to sell the skins... never sold the skins but we had fun killing the snakes.


I do see posting gory pictures of slain animals to brag about it, and rejoicing in your "manhood" by getting your kicks from killing animals that weren't threatening you as pretty pathetic. Hunting animals for food is a different story. Just my 2¢, likely worth less than that.


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

I was educated by a rattlesnake one day while chopping wood in Frio County when one bit me. That's all I need to know about them!!!! Over!


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

Gary said:


> You missed post #26 huh! And just a guess, you sorta "skipped" reading the forum rules when you signed up. And Please tell everyone what you called me! Just for the record.


Yeah, I saw that before post #33. Did you skip that one?

I don't recall what you said I called you? Did I call you a treehugger? A toolshed? I dunno

Hope I didn't hurt your feelings, maybe mastercylinder can give you a hug.


----------



## YellsAtDog (May 23, 2004)

kim e cooper said:


> Keep it coming the popcorn is popping.A dead snake is a good snake, just my 2 cents.


That's not logical reasoning. Many snakes are beneficial to man and the ecology in general, and not harmful or dangerous except to their food supply. God had a reason for everything He made*. If you could kill all the snakes, you'd have an overabundance of the vermin they feed on.

*I still can't figure out the need for mosquitoes. :spineyes:


----------



## YellsAtDog (May 23, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> unless the snake has bitten someone and is needed for identification purposes to emergency room personel, i don't know of any reason to kill snakes ...


Darn! Now I have to disagree! I'm not waiting for a rattlesnake to bite me before I kill it so emergency personnel can identify it! Let them identify it after it's dead without it biting me. :spineyes:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

iflyabeech said:


> I was educated one day while chopping wood in Frio County when one bit me. That's all I need to know about them!!!! Over!


no, that's not becoming educated; something bad happened to you that made you fearful of snakes.

rattlesnakes were here long, long before we were. when you are out chopping wood in frio county, you are in rattlesnake country, _*not vice versa. *_

what happened? were you pulling wood from a wood pile? rattlesnakes love to take cover in wood piles. if you were educated on the subject of rattlesnakes, you would have known that.

educate thyself about snakes. realize that when you are out in the country chopping wood you are in their territory, and you need to take the appropriate precautions. if you do so, i can almost guarantee that you will never be bit again.

keep trying to kill them, and i can't make that guarantee. a significant percentage of the people who get bit by snakes are the ones trying to kill them. another significant percentage of the people who are bit are the people who are oblivious are careless to their potential whereabouts.

snakes are some of the most beautiful and most specialized creatures on earth. maybe someday you'll see that. i love snakes, otherwise i wouldn't spend so much of my time in here trying to educate you nuckleheads about them. :smile:

leave them alone, and they'll leave you alone!


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

YellsAtDog said:


> Darn! Now I have to disagree! I'm not waiting for a rattlesnake to bite me before I kill it so emergency personnel can identify it! Let them identify it after it's dead without it biting me. :spineyes:


see! there you go!!! someone gets it!


----------



## YellsAtDog (May 23, 2004)

iflyabeech said:


> Ha, any snake that falls out of a tree and lands on me, regardless of whether or not it is poisonous, is not going to last long either.


I wouldn't kill a snake just because it fell out of a tree on me. I don't think the snake's natural clumsiness is a good reason to kill it. :spineyes:


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> no, that's not becoming educated; something bad happened to you that made you fearful of snakes.
> 
> rattlesnakes were here long, long before we were. when you are out chopping wood in frio county, you are in rattlesnake country, not vice versa.
> 
> ...


LOL Being sportmen, we are all outdoors alot. I don't care whose territory I am in. If they are dead, they aren't gonna bite me or anyone else. They look beautiful skinned on my wall!

And no, I was chopping wood, not pulling it out of a pile. What are you, some kind of snake rescuer or something? Geez! Everyone hates rattlesnakes, deal with it dude!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

TURE STORY, but i got butter on my popcorn now.Every 1 have a great weekend the race is about to start.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

iflyabeech said:


> Geez! *Everyone* hates rattlesnakes, deal with it dude!


nope, obviously not *everyone* hates rattlesnakes. i love rattlesnakes. i think they're 2cool.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

iflyabeech said:


> Yeah, I saw that before post #33. Did you skip that one?
> 
> I don't recall what you said I called you? Did I call you a treehugger? A toolshed? I dunno
> 
> Hope I didn't hurt your feelings, maybe mastercylinder can give you a hug.


I can cut and paste the name you called me if you wish! I can probably help you with short term memory loss issues too. Put the Bong down!


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> nope, obviously not *everyone* hates rattlesnakes. i love rattlesnakes. i think they're 2cool.


no comment!! lol


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Which one for dinner??


----------



## YellsAtDog (May 23, 2004)

iflyabeech said:


> see! there you go!!! someone gets it!


Please don't misunderstand me. If that snake is going to put me in the emergency room, I'm in imminent danger, and that's why I'm going to kill it to protect myself, if I can. I'm not hunting it for the thrill of killing snakes that I'm not afraid as long as they're not a threat to me. Yes, if I'm confronted with a rattlesnake in striking distance, I'm going to feel fear immediately. Maybe some people wouldn't. In a "fight or flight" situation with a rattlesnake, I'll choose flight first, if I can. Not because I value a rattlesnake's life and welfare above my own, or that I think killing a rattlesnake is inherently bad, but because I'd rather get away from it than get bitten. But a rattlesnake can strike a lot faster than I can move, so if I can't get away fast enough, and have the means to kill it without getting bitten, I'll do that.

None of this reasoning can be implemented when the adrenaline is pumping. I'll fight or flee in an instinctive reaction. If I have no weapon, flight may be the only choice available.

But I won't have a purpose to kill snakes for the sake of killing snakes. So I guess I don't get it, after all. :spineyes:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

iflyabeech said:


> no comment!! lol


if you want, i'll even show you how to pick one up. if you think killing a rattlesnake feels good, wait 'til you've held one and looked him in the eyes. there's nothing quite like it. it's a rush.

snakes are simply amazing and beautiful creatures. :smile:


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

Well, I don't go looking for them either, but if I see one, hes a dead SOB!


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> if you want, i'll even show you how to pick one up. if you think killing a rattlesnake feels good, wait 'til you've held one and looked him in the eyes. there's nothing quite like it. it's a rush.
> 
> snakes are simply amazing and beautiful creatures. :smile:


I have an awesome picture somewhere of me picking up a big one, but he is missing his head!

It was beautiful and its quite amazing what a shotgun does to a rattlesnake head!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

How can anyone be scared of something that 95% of the time will "RATTLE" when it is in fear? I have been dove hunting and walked up on them many times when they "RATTLE" move away, carry on. Being scared of snakes is like being scared of cars, they kill more people than snakes.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

iflyabeech said:


> I have an awesome picture somewhere of me picking up a big one, but he is missing his head!


wow, how brave you are.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

BTW the only snake I have killed was a Coral snake. My old boss's daughter was retarted and almost picked it up like a toy. So I gave it to one of my MOm's friends Husbands that is a Biologist. I will have a new hat band soon. Now thats a rush, picking up a LIVE Coral snake.


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

Blue Water Ho said:


> How can anyone be scared of something that 95% of the time will "RATTLE" when it is in fear? I have been dove hunting and walked up on them many times when they "RATTLE" move away, carry on. Being scared of snakes is like being scared of cars, they kill more people than snakes.


the other 5% they bite you!


----------



## thatdoggJake (Dec 31, 2007)

Bobby said:


> Do you even read the board or do you just post??
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=176690


lol. maybe he is just trying to get his thread count up. A repost is better than no post. poor lil snakes.


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> wow, how brave you are.


yeah it was cool!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

iflyabeech said:


> the other 5% they bite you!


lemme give you a little advice, young man ... move on to another thread. you're making a fool of yourself.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

No, they bite YOU. Im all good over here dude.


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> lemme give you a little advice, young man ... move on to another thread. you're making a fool of yourself.


yeah, ok....you are the snake lover dude!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

BTW, should the rest of the "drinking" group be here soon?


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Ill reffer you to post #70 and leave it at that.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

MC he has his own forum, but nobody will post on it.


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

Blue Water Ho said:


> No, they bite YOU. Im all good over here dude.


Not anymore bro, I take care of them first now!


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

Bobby said:


> MC he has his own forum, but nobody will post on it.


not any wierdo treehuggers!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

iflyabeech said:


> Not anymore bro, I take care of them first now!


you do that, underdog. you save us all from the snakes.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> you do that, underdog. you save us all from the snakes.


Now that was funny.


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

underdog? come on now cool guy!


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

maybe its time the whambulance hauled you tree huggers off! LOL


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> lol,,,,aint that something!Good post Jamie, I've not seen this before. Dont worry about the tree huggers, *there always looking for a debate that they know they cant win!*


i'm not a "treehugger." i'm just a guy that believes in respecting and preserving the world we live in and all that lives in it, but winning a debate with you numbskulls is like taking candy from a baby. :smile:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I hate being ignored, and I hate the Cowboys! I'm going to the game now. Ill kick some arse tamale!


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

Winning a debate? I don't think so.



Well, I've gotta go to work, so your precious snakes are safe for a while. LOL


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Cowboys hate you too Gary. :texasflag

I wish the rest of you would take it to pm's. Neither is going to make the other budge and it is really getting old. Or take it to the dudes board and get a little traffic for him.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> Or take it to the dudes board and get a little traffic for him.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Too Tall said:


> Neither is going to make the other budge and it is really getting old.


with all due respect, too tall, that's not true. i believe that many, many 2coolers have learned a tremendous amount about snakes in here over the past few years, which is one of my passions -- to educate people about snakes, and to mitigate their fears.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

iflyabeech said:


> not any wierdo treehuggers!


From what I saw nobody for the last 2 days. Did you run them all off?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

MC I hear ya but you aren't going to change his mind.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

well, i do realize that i won't change *his* mind. some people are intractable. but, even if i change his mind just a little bit, it's a start.

i'm headed to gary's friday night music thread. peace and love to all.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> Cowboys hate you too Gary. :texasflag
> 
> I wish the rest of you would take it to pm's. Neither is going to make the other budge and *it is really getting old*. Or take it to the dudes board and get a little traffic for him.


Why do you keep reading it for then?? Is somebody forcing you to click on this thread??


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Go turn a pen or something Bobby.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

With your avatar TT, shoudnt you be over on Jhonny's Rat thread.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> Go turn a pen or something Bobby.


Funny you should say that I got 2 to get done tonight. One is for a birthday tomorrow.:smile:


----------



## crockerag (Nov 9, 2007)

I am with MasterCylinder on this one. I taught wildlife education programs at a museum with several venomous and non-venomous snakes as well as various other wildlife for several years. I find it odd that so many outdoorsmen are so terrified of snakes. To think that killing the snakes is going to protect you is laughable. You also do your children a great disservice by not teaching them responsible environmental stewardship by encouraging the killing of an animal that you have no use for because you are afraid that snake will bite you in the future. I realize most of these threads are started to kick the ant pile up but why is it when one of these threads pop up that anyone who makes a post in support of responsible stewardship and against pointless killing, gets labeled a tree hugger? If it were not for environmental stewards like Aldo Leopold, and even MasterCylinder, the world would not be a very wonderful place to hunt, fish, or enjoy the outdoors. I am no environmentalist, but I am an environmental scientist and I realize that man will have to balance a coexistence with the natural world and feel it is our responsibility to minimize and/or mitigate these impacts. These words are probably wasted on many and I may be labeled a tree hugger but that doesn't bother me. I would be more than happy to go herping (before the sophmoric humor kicks in, herpetology=study of amphibians and reptiles and herping is going out looking for amphibians and reptiles) with MasterCylinder and anyone else some time.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Dang...a lot more democrats on this page than I would have imagined. Maybe just some that don't have a lot else to do.

ntd


----------



## David_Conroe (Aug 11, 2008)

I dont have to kill snakes my dog does it for me, he kills about 4 or 5 copperheads every summer right after they bite him, he has got 5 so far this summer. He will not leave them alone when he finds them.


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

I think there needs to be a debate page for topics like this to go. That way people like myself don't have to read through all the BS debate just to read the reply's that pertain to the original post.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

crockerag said:


> I am with MasterCylinder on this one. I taught wildlife education programs at a museum with several venomous and non-venomous snakes as well as various other wildlife for several years. I find it odd that so many outdoorsmen are so terrified of snakes. To think that killing the snakes is going to protect you is laughable. You also do your children a great disservice by not teaching them responsible environmental stewardship by encouraging the killing of an animal that you have no use for because you are afraid that snake will bite you in the future. I realize most of these threads are started to kick the ant pile up but why is it when one of these threads pop up that anyone who makes a post in support of responsible stewardship and against pointless killing, gets labeled a tree hugger? If it were not for environmental stewards like Aldo Leopold, and even MasterCylinder, the world would not be a very wonderful place to hunt, fish, or enjoy the outdoors. I am no environmentalist, but I am an environmental scientist and I realize that man will have to balance a coexistence with the natural world and feel it is our responsibility to minimize and/or mitigate these impacts. These words are probably wasted on many and I may be labeled a tree hugger but that doesn't bother me. I would be more than happy to go herping (before the sophmoric humor kicks in, herpetology=study of amphibians and reptiles and herping is going out looking for amphibians and reptiles) with MasterCylinder and anyone else some time.


thank you, crocker. that's the post of the day, in my opinion.



David_Conroe said:


> I dont have to kill snakes my dog does it for me, he kills about 4 or 5 copperheads every summer right after they bite him, he has got 5 so far this summer. He will not leave them alone when he finds them.


your dog has a lot in common with some of the posters in the 2cool snake threads. :smile:


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

A good snake is a dead snake, for all of you tree huggers!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Reel Cajun said:


> A good snake is a dead snake, for all of you tree huggers!


Incase you havent read all the replys, you are a little late. Someone is already stirring this pot.


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

Anyone who has a problem with someone killing a snake should be labled a tree hugger, give me a break!


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

notthatdeep said:


> Dang...a lot more democrats on this page than I would have imagined. Maybe just some that don't have a lot else to do.
> 
> ntd


amen!


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

Maybe I am a little late, and here is another post. Stir this pot! HaHaHaHa!


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Many of us are no more terrified of snakes than of some of the other "phobias" that are attributed to us by you/the dems. I just feel that if I had a family confronted by rattlesnakes...it happened....I would (did) choose to 86 the rattlers. Also grew up 86ing the cottonmouths and copperheads. Never knew that to be a problem until now. If anyone thinks that its a problem to choose family over venomous vipers, please explain the logic....maybe it would apply to al queda as well. I'm alway open to being re-educated.

ntd


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

notthatdeep said:


> Dang...a lot more democrats on this page than I would have imagined. Maybe just some that don't have a lot else to do.


please tell me what you think the connection is between democrats and preservationists of our natural environment. i can't speak for others, but i'm not a democrat. please elaborate.


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

Incase you havent read all the replys, you are a little late. Someone is already stirring this pot.


And thank you for your input. If I need anymore I'll let you know.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

No problem, Im here for you.


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> please tell me what you think the connection is between democrats and preservationists of our natural environment. i can't speak for others, but i'm not a democrat. please elaborate.


LOL....democrat, liberal, treehugger, obama, t-sipper, queer, snake lover ------all one in the same!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Wow, I would expect that from a 14 year old, but dang dude. good arguement I am defeated. :/


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

iflyabeech said:


> LOL....democrat, liberal, treehugger, obama, t-sipper, queer, snake lover ------all one in the same!


thanks for responding to my question with such eloquence. i think i understand now.


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

LOL....democrat, liberal, treehugger, obama, t-sipper, queer, snake lover ------all one in the same!
__________________



How about that Bobby, glad I am here for you too!


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

MC,

Just a wild guess.

ntd


----------



## troutsacker (Oct 1, 2007)

*ha*

lol!


----------



## David_Conroe (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

Sorry Bobby my last comment was for blue water Ho.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Reel Cajun said:


> Sorry Bobby my last comment was for blue water Ho.


Glad you said that I was trying to figure it out.:smile:

Oh and Too Tall I got the pens finished.:wink:


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

About time. :tongue:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Look ifimyabeech,..
Someone is trying to help you an it is not just with your fear of snakes,..



Gary said:


> I can probably help you with short term memory loss issues too. Put the Bong down!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Uhhh, yea. Thanks. You feel better now?


----------



## YellsAtDog (May 23, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> lemme give you a little advice, young man ... move on to another thread. you're making a fool of yourself.


Mastercylinder, that's an incisive comment. You're making me crazy; I hate agreeing with you. :spineyes:


----------



## YellsAtDog (May 23, 2004)

iflyabeech said:


> yeah, ok....you are the snake lover dude!


Now I'm getting confused. Is this a forum thread, or an IM? :spineyes:


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

*problems..*

Internet warriors  geeze..
I personally enjoy seeing LIVE snakes. No one ever calls me any of those infantile lables being thrown around here because I don't like killing them. Treehugger I'm not, I just appreciate all of gods creatures in the form that god put them here in. If I want to eat them, thats another story  Who's more of a man, one that picks up a live snake and moves it off to a safe location or one who stands at a distance and blasts it with a gun? I think the answer is pretty clear:


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Anyone remember on Barney Miller the time that Yemana says "Hey guys, why don't we go down the beach and shoot some clams?" 

OK, guys stand up...who's gonna defend the clams.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

jasonp said:


> Internet warriors  geeze..
> I personally enjoy seeing LIVE snakes. No one ever calls me any of those infantile lables being thrown around here because I don't like killing them. Treehugger I'm not, I just appreciate all of gods creatures in the form that god put them here in. If I want to eat them, thats another story  Who's more of a man, one that picks up a live snake and moves it off to a safe location or one who stands at a distance and blasts it with a gun? I think the answer is pretty clear:


beuatiful snake, jason.

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.
​


notthatdeep said:


> Anyone remember on Barney Miller the time that Yemana says "Hey guys, why don't we go down the beach and shoot some clams?"


see, herein lies the problem. while you guys were numbing your minds out on endless barney miller reruns, we were catching, studying, reading up on, and learning about snakes.


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.​


​You lost me there senor...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

jasonp said:


> [/indent]You lost me there senor...


i tried to give you some green points, but apparently i've given out too much already today.


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> i tried to give you some green points, but apparently i've given out too much already today.


I guess I don't visit the net often enough  ..I have no idea what green points are. Either way, thanks.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

YellsAtDog said:


> Mastercylinder, that's an incisive comment. You're making me crazy; I hate agreeing with you. :spineyes:


i must have fever. i tried to give yellsatdog some reputation. would someone call my doctor, please. :smile:You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.
​


----------



## sps (Jun 17, 2006)

I have nothing to say, I just wanted to get in on this thread too


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

cool


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Nice job Jason , beautiful indigo , great picture too . Hate that tree hugger label bs also . The fact is alot , not all ( but most ) on this board have the dead snake is a good snake mentality , regardless of species , which most can't even ID correctly regardless. At least if you kill something no what it is . lol . Sometimes an old rattler needs to die , I don't have a problem with that ...just ignorance....


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

iflyabeech said:


> LOL....democrat, liberal, treehugger, obama, t-sipper, queer, snake lover ------all one in the same!


iflyabeech is a little beech if i have ever seen one! scared of snakes?? leave the snake along you wuss haha


----------



## makoman2 (Jan 14, 2006)

THIS HAS TO BE THE DUMBEST THREAD I HAVE EVERY WASTED MY TIME READING !!!!!!


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Perhaps Barney Miller is a little too deep for some here.

ntd


----------



## Mr.Warsaw (Jun 12, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Do you even read the board or do you just post??
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=176690


I think you should loosen up. Not everyones life revolves around 2cool. Been here for 4 years, and don not think I have ever been an A hole, but I think you are being one. Give the guy a break. Not trying to stir the turds or get banned, but common he is just trying to contribute.


----------



## YellsAtDog (May 23, 2004)

crockerag said:


> but why is it when one of these threads pop up that anyone who makes a post in support of responsible stewardship and against pointless killing, gets labeled a tree hugger?


Because, as you probably know (so I assume it was a rhetorical question), many people on either side of an issue react without thinking. It's not a thinking conservative who would do that. A reactionary narcissist might.

If you're a conservative, you like to conserve. If you're a Bible believing religious conservative, you believe God commanded good stewardship of His creation. That doesn't mean you don't use resources He provided, since He gave man dominion over the earth, but it means you use what He provided wisely. And you think carefully about your choices according to your God-given intelligence. And you practice good stewardship of His creation while using the resources He provided.

The radical enviro-marxists put the planet, the environment, the animals, ahead of man, which is not God's design. It's as if we're alien invaders who don't belong here, and have no right to exist. But the planet and the environment and the animals were made for man. I don't think that radical view of creation is typical of 2Coolers, not even mastercylinder, who would prefer that all snakes are left unharmed.

So I suggest that it's not reasonable to go around hating and killing snakes because we're afraid of them, but it is reasonable to kill snakes when we need to.

Now that this has taken a slightly religious turn, partly thanks to me, this thread will probably be closed. Sorry 'bout that! :spineyes:


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

"And God blessed them, and God said unto them, Be fruitful, and multiply, and replenish the earth, and subdue it: and have dominion over the fish of the sea, and over the fowl of the air, and over every living thing that moveth upon the earth."

God


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

OK, who is goin against THAT?

ntd


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

now this has gotten complicated. Jaimie posted a photo of some snake photos. If you do not like it or agree then dont post your comments, "easy as that" ! I thought it was a good post and a few baby snakes do not ruin my day. During duck season in the marsh we take out as many as we can. Our dogs are very vulnerable because they do not understand that the rattle is a warning and besides they are only focused on the bird anyhow, it's the way they are trained. My dog is worth lots more than a snake in the marsh and I will continue on taking out as many as I can, buzzards love them, so I am being enviromentally friendly, lol. If a guy gets bit by a rattler out in the marsh, time is not on his side. He'd be a lucky man to even recover. I've seen it, I've seen some that make it and I've seen some that do not.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> i can't speak for others, but i'm not a democrat. please elaborate.


Now that there is funny!!! Deflect & deny it all you want MC, but it will not change what you are.










​


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

iflyabeech said:


> LOL....democrat, liberal, treehugger, obama, t-sipper, queer, snake lover ------all one in the same!


I imagine if you or one of your family members or friends gets a bad hit by a pit viper or a coral snake you'll just watch FOX news and close your eyes and hope it all gets better in the morning ? No , you( or fam and friends ) might not make it till morning . BUT...due to the ongoing research into snake bites , you( or fam and friends ) would probably survive your nasty bite due to many years of research by a bunch a queer treehugger types that thought an interest in snakes and anti-venom might benefit the survival of ...a snake bite victim ( Left or Right )....... might be in the interest of mankind in general , how can that be ?!!! So when one of your friends or family members gets nailed ...please...do not let them save with injections of the new anti venom Crofab . Turn on Rush and hold tight while your muscles turn to mush and curse those **** Obamer liberal no goods who dared to do something with a snake besides kill it , or in your case run like a skeered beech.......


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

I guess this girl was in the snakes territory, huh? Its a good snake now!!
http://www.kiiitv.com/news/local/26364929.html
http://www.kiiitv.com/news/local/27020644.html


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

Pinfish said:


> I imagine if you or one of your family members or friends gets a bad hit by a pit viper or a coral snake you'll just watch FOX news and close your eyes and hope it all gets better in the morning ? No , you( or fam and friends ) might not make it till morning . BUT...due to the ongoing research into snake bites , you( or fam and friends ) would probably survive your nasty bite due to many years of research by a bunch a queer treehugger types that thought an interest in snakes and anti-venom might benefit the survival of ...a snake bite victim ( Left or Right )....... might be in the interest of mankind in general , how can that be ?!!! So when one of your friends or family members gets nailed ...please...do not let them save with injections of the new anti venom Crofab . Turn on Rush and hold tight while your muscles turn to mush and curse those **** Obamer liberal no goods who dared to do something with a snake besides kill it , or in your case run like a skeered beech.......


first of all, i did get hit. 
Do you even know what a beech is? sheesh! Can you speak English or type it? Go hug a tree or a fellow tree hugger! You libs are all the same bunch of whine bags!


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

Now this post has now fallen off in the deep end. What does listening to an 80's rock band do ?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

w_r_ranch said:


> Now that there is funny!!! Deflect & deny it all you want MC, but it will not change what you are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, wr. i'm sorry to disappoint you, my friend, but i'm an independent. i like to think i'm just a free thinker. i don't totally espouse or align myself with the views of either side. i'm somewhere in the middle. i don't like obama or mccain.

i just don't fit in anywhere. i'm a pariah. sad4sm


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

Master Cylinder says:



> Here I come to save the daaaaayyy!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

iflyabeech said:


> Master Cylinder says:


oh my goodness ... isn't it past your bedtime, yet. how about some milk and cookies?


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

A spade is a spade, a t**d is a t**d, a "progressive" is a liberal democrat. Free thinkin'? Who 'you shuckin' man...c'mon.

ntd


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> oh my goodness ... isn't it past your bedtime, yet. how about some milk and cookies?


you should go on leno dude, you are funny!

not


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

iflyabeech said:


> first of all, i did get hit.
> Do you even know what a beech is? sheesh! Can you speak English or type it? Go hug a tree or a fellow tree hugger! You libs are all the same bunch of whine bags!


Uhhhhhhh ...beechcraft ... , I'm a conservative , just can't stand ignorance ( not calling you stupid ) By the way , you take some great beach pictures of The Mansfield pass and PINS among other things , I give you props for that big time .....leave my snakes alone.....


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

notthatdeep said:


> A spade is a spade, a t**d is a t**d, a "progressive" is a liberal democrat. Free thinkin'? Who 'you shuckin' man...c'mon.


you have permission to spend the night out in the treehouse with iflyabeech. but, it's the last weekend. school starts monday.


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> you have permission to spend the night out in the treehouse with iflyabeech.


dam you are a funny guy!


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

MC,

I'm ntd...what does that mean? You are running out of one liners....'specially ones that make sense. What else ya got?

ntd


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> lol, wr. i'm sorry to disappoint you, my friend, but i'm an independent.


NOW I understand... you're an independent democrat!!! Guess that makes me an independent conservative....











mastercylinder said:


> don't fit in anywhere. i'm a pariah.


Don't feel bad, MC..... so am I.









Well, time to shine the spotlight & see if there are any piggies out there tonight. G'night MC.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Enough is enough, jeez, fifth graders can make replys more intellengent than whats been posted here......


----------

